# Release/stay commands



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you use a release command and do you always use it, for every sit, down, etc.? Or do you give an additional stay command when the dog has to wait for a release command?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> Do you use a release command and do you always use it, for every sit, down, etc.? Or do you give an additional stay command when the dog has to wait for a release command?


When I tell my dog to sit, down, stand, etc., I release by saying, "Done." I do this every time. When I am finished with my entire training session and am going to give my dog time to be just a dog, I say, "Finished." When my dog is holding a position and I'm trying to extend that amount of time that she spends in the position, I usually say, "good," rather than repeating the command. This gives her feedback to keep doing what she is doing until the release word ("done") is given. I use verbal markers similar to how Ivan Balabanov and Michael Ellis have described in their training videos and during their workshops. My dog does know the difference between "good," "done," "finished," "no" (i.e., not right... try again), etc.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

For me..sit means SIT, down(platz) means DOWN. When I put my dogs in a position I expect them to stay there until I either give them a release comand or give them another command. Especially out on the field when I am workiing them. I don't care if the sky falls down or they get bumped by a ball thrown on the field (they are out on the sides of ball fields when people are playing soccer, football etc) I expect them to stay put. (They have been trained under heavy distraction of balls flying & sometimes thumping them, people & kids running & screaming, bikes, scateboards etc . They have been out on these fields training since they were 9 weeks old). 

I don't usually use a stay command. With that said, let me say that in the house if I tell my dogs to 'go lay down' (different then a 'place' command) & then I get up to go into another room & I am going to return (since they like to follow me around the house) I will sometimes tell them to stay so that they don't follow me. 
This is just what works for me.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I forgot to add that I will use a 'good' command to let them know that they are doing the right thing & extend the time before a release command is given.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it crucial to give the release command also in everyday life/at home and not only while training?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My home every day commands are not the same as the ones I use at training. I don't want my family using these commands incorrectly. There for my dogs are not sent into a long down or sit at home to often unless I am training. 

I use a heavy breath for my release in OB and Protection- some helpers can't hear it and they get caught off guard, but it is good for me. When we are finished with a track I just say OK.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I use it in & around the house, except as noted above. I will give my dogs a sit command until I walk up or down the stairs & then release them. They have to sit at the back door before going out the door to go play in the back yard (even when I am not going out with them). I use it when I am going in or out a door with my dogs. I will walk out the front door put the dogs in a sit, turn closed & lock the door & then walk down the steps & then release my dogs to follow me to the truck. They sit in the truck when I open the door until I release them to jump out. etc, etc, etc. I don't want them tripping me going up or down stairs or in or out of doors. EVERY time you communicate with your dog you are training them in one way or another. This is just what I do. On a whole though, in the house except as I have mentioned, they are pretty free to walk about in the house. Although, most of the time they are laying down in the room that I am in....unless they are barking at someone that passes by the front of the house or comes into the yard.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All depends on your goals. Over here the AKC obedience competion asks for a "stay" command. It can be verbal or visual. Schutzhund does not. 
As somone said, home commands are different then competion commands for most of us. 
If I say "go lay down/lay down.down", I don't care if the dog walks into another room and lays down or just lays down by me. If it breaks that "go lay down" after a while it is no big concern (for me). 
If I say "Platz" the dog better hit the deck and stay there till I give it another command OR a release.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds logical. In the club where I was we have been taught to give an additional stay command. Always saying "sitz - bleib!", "platz - bleib!", "steh - bleib!" is getting ridiculous, so everybody was inconsequent about that and at home anyway. That must be pretty confusing to the dog.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott;126571
If I say "go lay down/lay down.down" said:


> Ditto. What Bob said above.


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi. I use a release command 'OK'. In between the release and reward will be intermittent rewarding with a verbal reinforcement. So sit......good(small food bit).......good.........OK lots of energy and large reward and play. 
As for the stay no I don’t use a separate command. But like Bob says in the house its casual but outside i mean what i say. Is this being inconsistent, well maybe but i think the tone in my voice is the difference.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with Bob and Anne. I do not use an extra stay command while training. As Sit means sit there until I say so same as down adn everything else. I use the release word OK. 

Also, house commands are completely different. I use german when training, english for everday house commands. 

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Marina said;
"Sounds logical. In the club where I was we have been taught to give an additional stay command. Always saying "sitz - bleib!", "platz - bleib!", "steh - bleib!" is getting ridiculous, so everybody was inconsequent about that and at home anyway. That must be pretty confusing to the dog."

My thoughts are that when the dog is given a command sitz/platz/whatever, if it understands that command then why would it need a second command?! Dogs have no problen in learning the difference between home and competition commands as long as there is a distinct difference between the two.
Simple "tricks" to giving a command to a dog if your going to leave it and want it to stay. 
When you "Foose" the dog always step off with the left foot. When you "sitz/platz/steh" the dog step off with your right foot. 
You'll be amaized how quickly your dog with start reading your body language.
The only thiing confusing to a dog is inconsistancy! :wink:


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Uh, must the training/home commands be different words, or is the tone of your voice difference enough?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

On the field/training my commands are all in German. At home inside the house it is mostly low-key & english. Exception is when the dogs were younger or when training something new, even in the yard, I will use the German commands.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry this updated before I was finished.................

On the field/training my commands are all formal German commands. At home inside the house it is mostly low-key & english. Exception is when the dogs were younger or when training something new, even in the yard, I will use the German commands. I do think that if you use the same words all the time it could be confusing for your dog as to wether or not you mean that they should stay where you put them until a release command is used or not . I am not sure if just the tone of voice would make a difference, I suppose if you are consistant about the tone I guess they would figure it out. I guess that I want my commands to be absolutly CLEAR so that I get complience & not nurture conflict or confusion. I don't do it that way, so I am not sure if it is better or not. Maybe someone else that does it with the tone of voice & not different commands can answer your question better. Just the way that I do it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Marina Schmidt said:


> Uh, must the training/home commands be different words, or is the tone of your voice difference enough?


 
Different commands!
There are to many variables in the human voice to just use a different tone with the same word. Your mood at the time the command is given will come out no matter how hard you try and use a different tone an it will become inconsistant.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dogs are pretty contextual aren't they? And part of the whole communication process is the energy you project, body language, as well as voice commands. I wouldn't like to advise anyone as I've never titled a dog, consider myself a learner, - when I'm at home, I'm at home, and so is the dog. When we're training, we're training - I hope I don't have to change that way of being.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

K, so I guess I just misunderstood Andrew Rowley (or does sound difference actually work for you?).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Whatever works, works. I've just found that the commands can loose a bit of vlaue when used in a more relaxed way (at home).
I did it for years but I now prefer to use two different words.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I agree with you bob that the commands do lose value when used in a more relaxed way at home. On making my last post, I realised just how much lately I've been giving myself a hard time lol I had in fact recently reverted back to demanding more instant compliance but I suppose I'm looking to find that balance where we can all be a bit more relaxed at home.


----------

